# Sheep Showing Tips



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

So I signed up to fit and show a sheep. The sheep are already experienced showers and we really only have 12 days to prepare with the sheep. We are doing showmanship and I was told the judge may ask trivia questions about the sheep (parts, breed, etc). Do any of you have any good sheep showing tips and/or know any good websites where I can learn more about sheep? :lol:


----------

